# Heinkel He-177 Greif



## pampa14 (Oct 24, 2013)

Some pics here:

Aviação em Floripa: Heinkel He 177 Greif


Hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 25, 2013)

Such a beautiful aircraft, thanks for posting!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah one of my favorite. Those are great pics.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2013)

Good shots there!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 28, 2013)

What a beautiful aircraft!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 28, 2013)

The plane is crying out for 4 single engines!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 29, 2013)

Njaco said:


> The plane is crying out for 4 single engines!


The He177 was also one of few Luftwaffe aircraft with a 4-blade prop, too...


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2017)

He-177 v-2


----------



## johnbr (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2017)

Good shots..!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 22, 2017)

It's sad that we had one here in the USA after the war, in storage for preservation even, only to be scraped.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 23, 2017)

Nice pictures John!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 25, 2017)

Wow! Great pictures! Not production, but repair?


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2017)

great pics.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thinking the same thing Jim. Would that have been the one they brought to the U.S.?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't think so Geo, just judging by the specialized jig that it's in. But who knows...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

Tail gun There were all kinds of tail turrets tried for He 177 before they bagged the project in favor of fighter manufacturing, single MG 131, 2xMG131, 4x MG 131, 4xMG81J, 1xMG151, fully rotating electric 2x MG 151....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

That's a real sting in the tail.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)

Service heavy bomber Heinkel He-177 Greif at the airfield,1944.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 14, 2018)

*Heinkel He 177 -a few were fitted with a 40mm nose cannon






*


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've noticed recently that several of the posts our old buddy pampas14 made here don't exist any more. From this thread...


----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2018)

net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 15, 2018)

johnbr said:


> *Heinkel He 177 -a few were fitted with a 40mm nose cannon
> View attachment 513043
> View attachment 513044
> *


Any idea as to purpose of the 40mm? Ground attack maybe?


----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2018)

I think it is shipping attacking.


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 15, 2018)

johnbr said:


> I think it is shipping attacking.


Thanks!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2018)

Never heard of an He177 armed with 40mm cannon.

The He177 seen in the photo in post #49, I believe is one of 12 He177A-1/U2 "Zerstorer" models, equipped with a pair of Mk101 30mm cannon in the chin.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)

He 177 - _experimental_ Hecklafette _HL 131V_


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 8, 2019)

pdf net


----------



## johnbr (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 8, 2019)

Source?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 10, 2019)

#heinkel hashtag on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 10, 2019)

Beautiful, I so wished one had been saved.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 10, 2019)

Heinkel HE 274


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Jan 29, 2020)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 524602


I have a copy of Manfred Griehl and Joachim Dressel's 1998 book on the Heinkel He 177 and related aircraft (this book was published in German in 1989 and the English translation came out in 1998, which is why the bibliography of this book contains no post-1990 publications), and this photo is actually of the unbuilt Heinkel He 277, which had a wingspan of 131 feet and would have had either four BMW 801s or Daimler Benz DB 603s.


----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Jan 29, 2020)

From the Nevington War Museum website:












Many postwar publications on Nazi aircraft, including William Green's 1970 book _Warplanes of the Third Reich_, claimed that the Heinkel He 177 V38 (a production He 177A-5, Wk.Nr. 550002) was intended to be the prototype of a nuclear-armed strategic bomber due to its huge bomb bay and the fact that the base in Czechoslovakia where it was tested was home to secret Nazi weapons apart from the vengeance weapons. However, it is clear that the He 177 V38 was merely intended to test the bomb bay of the production Junkers Ju 287 forward swept wing bomber.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 29, 2020)

Vahe Demirjian said:


> However, it is clear that the He 177 V38 was merely intended to test the bomb bay of the production Junkers Ju 287 forward swept wing bomber.


Clear to whom?

The He177 was being developed independent of the Ju287 and since when were bomb-bays "tested"?

And best run over to wiki and check the difference in size between the Ju287 and the He177 - the Grief was nearly twice the size of the Ju287...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Jan 30, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> Clear to whom?
> 
> The He177 was being developed independent of the Ju287 and since when were bomb-bays "tested"?
> 
> And best run over to wiki and check the difference in size between the Ju287 and the He177 - the Grief was nearly twice the size of the Ju287...


The following link answers the first question:

German Bomber modified for A Bomb Delivery - Page 2 - Axis History Forum


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 30, 2020)

Vahe Demirjian said:


> The following link answers the first question:
> 
> German Bomber modified for A Bomb Delivery - Page 2 - Axis History Forum


Ok soooo...you're sending me to another WWII forum to read a thread that covers a discussion that we have going on here?

Do you realize how stupid that is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 30, 2020)

*NO*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 4, 2020)

Vahe Demirjian said:


> View attachment 568120
> 
> However, it is clear that the He 177 V38 was merely intended to test the bomb bay of the production Junkers Ju 287 forward swept wing bomber.



Vahe - Dave's on the money with the size difference between the 177 and 287. You posted this schematic cross-section of the 287 recently on another thread - and those main landing wheels barely fit in the fuselage.
No way is that bomb-bay above gonna fit on a 287...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Lefa (Feb 9, 2020)

I searched for information bombings Germans to do 1943-44. but I can't really find it.
They built more than 1000 pc examble He 177 Grief planes. I guess they were used for something?
What happened to all of them?


----------



## Propellorhead (Dec 17, 2021)

Vahe Demirjian said:


> From the Nevington War Museum website:
> 
> View attachment 568118
> View attachment 568119
> ...








That was not the opinion of Luftwaffe POWs in SRA. 4394, discussing the "177" aircraft converted to carry the 76 Zentner bomb in September 1943. these POW mention that engines intended for the aircraft were not ready. It remains unclear which engines the V38 aircraft was awaiting?






Another POW report SRA.4450, IN October 1943 discusses a bomb capable of destroying a whole town so there wasn't a soul left there.
Given the "177" aircraft was awaiting new engines, the question arises, was it intended to be completed with four DB603 as an He277, or as an He177 A-7 with two DB610?





(above) The He177 A-7 stkz GP+RY which Peter Evans, LEMB once assured me, never existed.

(below) the He 277







Incidentally the Ju287 fuselage (below) came from an He177 A-0, so the Ju287 was no wise inferior in size except perhaps wingspan


----------



## Propellorhead (Dec 18, 2021)

Lefa said:


> I searched for information bombings Germans to do 1943-44. but I can't really find it.
> They built more than 1000 pc examble He 177 Grief planes. I guess they were used for something?
> What happened to all of them?







Most were used in the anti shipping role, 






Some were used for fast hit and run Steinbock night raids over the UK in which they climbed in darkness over Holland or Belgium Then they flew west in high speed shallow dives to make interception challenging. After unloading bombs on their targets they would drop to low level to escape over the English channel. Most were retired to Norway parked at Gardermoen where the British 21st Army brok them up and dumped remains in the sea


----------



## Propellorhead (Dec 18, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Vahe - Dave's on the money with the size difference between the 177 and 287. You posted this schematic cross-section of the 287 recently on another thread - and those main landing wheels barely fit in the fuselage.
> No way is that bomb-bay above gonna fit on a 287...
> 
> View attachment 568730


The Ju287 V1 fitted with an enlarged bomb bay for the 76 Zentner, had fixed spatted wheels , so wheel retraction was not an issue.


----------



## Propellorhead (Dec 18, 2021)

Vahe Demirjian said:


> The following link answers the first question:
> 
> German Bomber modified for A Bomb Delivery - Page 2 - Axis History Forum


THE jU287 used the fuselage of a He 177 A-0 Grief, therefore size is not different to the V38 aircraft


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 18, 2021)

Propellorhead said:


> THE jU287 used the fuselage of a He 177 A-0 Grief, therefore size is not different to the V38 aircraft
> 
> 
> View attachment 652073


Just so you know - you're replying to a post that is almost a year old by a member who was banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 18, 2021)

Propellorhead said:


> THE jU287 used the fuselage of a He 177 A-0 Grief, therefore size is not different to the V38 aircraft
> 
> 
> View attachment 652073


The Ju287 used the fuselage of an He177A-5.


----------



## Propellorhead (Dec 18, 2021)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Just so you know - you're replying to a post that is almost a year old by a member who was banned.


It is the topic which interests me


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 18, 2021)

Propellorhead said:


> It is the topic which interests me


OK - just letting you know

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 18, 2021)

Propellorhead said:


> The Ju287 V1 fitted with an enlarged bomb bay for the 76 Zentner, had fixed spatted wheels , *so wheel retraction was not an issue.*



Hi PH.
My understanding (limited), is that monstrous conglomeration of aircraft parts (He-177, Ju-388, Ju-352 and B-24) that we call the Ju-287 is just a rapidly produced machine to test the FSW concept.
The *production* Ju-287 was going to be quite different with a very slim fuselage as per Vahe's illustration showing the main undercart wheels barely fitting when retracted.
He mentioned...

_"However, it is clear that the He 177 V38 was merely intended to test the bomb bay of the *production Junkers Ju 287* forward swept wing bomber."_

How can that be?

Sure, I can visualise the 'Monster' with the large bomb-bay - but the Nazi's weren't gonna use *that* to drop an A-bomb - were they??


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 18, 2021)

johnbr said:


> He 177 - _experimental_ Hecklafette _HL 131V_



Those German power turrets were clever designs, but visibility was terrible in almost all of them. They also were never extensively exposed to operational conditions either, so their ongoing reliability under stress is an unknown - only a few made it to frontline aircraft.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 18, 2021)

Propellorhead said:


> THE jU287 used the fuselage of a He 177 A-0 Grief, therefore size is not different to the V38 aircraft



The Ju 287 that was built was a concept demonstrator and was not representative of the production bomber.

The production Ju 287 did not resemble the Ju 287 that was constructed. The second prototype Ju 287 was built and was transported to the USSR postwar and was redesignated the EF 131 and was smaller overall than the first. It had been completed by the time the Soviets got to it and in their hands it completed over 11 hours of flight testing.

Here's some information with a grainy image of it next to a Lisunov Li-2, the one I've seen is clearer than this image.






Junkers (OKB-1) EF131


Junkers EF131 in Dessau and Moscow




www.hugojunkers.bplaced.net


----------



## Propellorhead (Dec 23, 2021)

*Nazi Germany was developing an He177 with contra rotating propellers?*




Whilst scratching around for quotable sources on the He177 V38 prototype I discovered a source which came to light in 2005 from a He177 pilot *Peter Brill,* born 1924 who trained for a mission to bomb New York... Not something which I ever took too seriously because of the He177's limited range.... That was until I re-read his 2005 interview much more carefully. IN AN ARTICLE WHICH I copied






He asserted in April 2005 that at least four He-177 were converted with "enormous bomb bays" in 1943 "big enough to fit a car"
Out of six pilots chosen to fly the New York bombing mission, he was the only one to survive the war. 

I cut & pasted an article in German to an M/S word document, but I failed to copy a hyperlink to that particular article. I finally translated it with google translate in December 2021. the text reads:



> Flugzeuge und Besatzungen wurden seit 1943 dafür zur Verfügung gestellt. Aircraft and crews have been since 1943 were made available. So berichtete *Peter Brill* am 2. *Peter Brill* reported on 2 April 2005 auf einer Konferenz in Sabadell über seinen Dienst als Luftwaffenpilot, daß er nach Ende seines Kurses auf einer Flugschule für einen Sondereinsatz ausgewählt wurde. April 2005 at a conference in Sabadell on his service as an Air Force pilot that he is after the end of his course at a flight school for a special selected. Er sollte dazu *in Astronavigation* für He-177 ausgebildet werden, *die dafür vorgesehen waren, New York zu bombardieren.*


Aircraft and crews have been made available for this since 1943. Aircraft and crews have been made available since 1943. Peter Brill reported on April 2, 2005 at a conference in Sabadell about his service as an Air Force pilot that he was selected for a special mission after completing his course at a flight school. April 2005 at a conference in Sabadell [Spain] on his service as an Air Force pilot that he is after the end of his course at a flight school for a special selected. He was to be trained in astronavigation for He-177s, which were intended to bomb New York.



> Der Zeitzeuge AK sah vier He-177 in Sprottau stehen, als er Ende 1943 zur Luftwaffe eingezogen wurde und zum Jagdflieger ausgebildet werden sollte. Die Maschinen seien dafür vorgesehen gewesen, *im Non Stop-Flug nach New York zu fliegen* . Die unter Tarnnetzen verborgenen Maschinen hätten über einen riesigen Bombenschacht verfügt, *in dem ein Auto Platz gehabt hätte*. Zwei Propellerturbinen mit gegenläufigen Vierblattpropellern sollten zusammen mit vergrößertem Treibstoffvorrat für genügend Reichweite und Geschwindigkeit sorgen.


The contemporary witness AK saw four He-177s standing in Sprottau when he was drafted into the Air Force at the end of 1943 and was supposed to be trained as a fighter pilot. The machines were intended to fly non-stop to New York. The machines, hidden under camouflage nets, would have had a huge bomb bay in which there would have been room for a car. Two propeller turbines with counter-rotating four-blade propellers, together with an increased fuel supply, should ensure sufficient range and speed.
[ _Sprottau southeast of Berlin was annexed as part of Poland after WW2_ ]



> Was mit den *>He-177<-Amerikabombern* von Sprottau geschah, ist unsicher. Nach Informationen des Zeugen blieben sie wahrscheinlich in Sprottau und fielen, sofern sie nicht vorher zerstört wurden, *den Russen in die Hände.* Er selbst sah die *vier Flugzeuge* zum letzten Mal im Sommer 1944, als er zu den Fallschirmjägern abkommandiert wurde. Die Frage bleibt, ob es sich hier bereits um die.


What happened to the "He-177" American bombers from Sprottau is uncertain. According to the information provided by the witness, they probably remained in Sprottau and, if not destroyed beforehand, fell into the hands of the Russians. He himself saw the four aircraft for the last time in the summer of 1944, when he was assigned to the paratroopers. The question remains whether this is already the.




> *Einsatzmaschinen* gehandelt hat. Was es mit den Propellerturbinen auf sich gehabt hat, ist auch nicht geklärt. Nach Amerika im >Einwegflug< sollte auch die moderne *>He-277 B-5/R2* < fliegen. Bis zum 3. By 3 Juli 1944 konnten noch neun Exemplare des von vier DB603 oder Jumo 222 (spätere Nachrüstung) angetriebenen Höhenfernbombers hergestellt werden. Bei einer Dienstgipfelhöhe von 15000 m konnte die > *He-277 B-5* < 2500 kg Bomben *über 6000 km (ohne Zusatztanks) transportieren* und im Bahnneigungsflug problemlos *700 km/h* erreichen.


Operation machines has acted. What was up with the propeller turbines has not been clarified either. The modern He-277 B-5 / R2 was also supposed to fly to America on a one-way flight. Up to July 3, 1944, nine copies of the high-altitude long-range bomber powered by four DB603 or Jumo 222 (later retrofitting) could still be produced. At a service ceiling of 15,000 m, the> He-277 B-5 <was able to transport 2500 kg bombs over 6000 km (without additional tanks) and easily reach 700 km / h in orbit flight. [ 378 Knots]



> Der Zeitzeuge AK sah vier He-177 in Sprottau stehen, als er Ende 1943 zur Luftwaffe eingezogen wurde und zum Jagdflieger ausgebildet werden sollte. Die unter Tarnnetzen verborgenen Maschinen hätten über einen riesigen Bombenschacht verfügt, *in dem ein Auto Platz gehabt hätte. *Nach Amerika im Einwegflug sollte auch die moderne *He-277 B-5/R2* fliegen. Bis zum 3. By 3 Juli 1944 konnten noch neun Exemplare des von vier DB603 oder Jumo 222 (spätere Nachrüstung) angetriebenen Höhenfernbombers hergestellt werden. Bei einer Dienstgipfelhöhe von 15000 m konnte die > *He-277 B-5* < 2500 kg Bomben *über 6000 km (ohne Zusatztanks) transportieren* und im Bahnneigungsflug problemlos *700 km/h* erreichen.



The contemporary witness AK saw four He-177s standing in Sprottau when he was drafted into the Air Force at the end of 1943 and was supposed to be trained as a fighter pilot. The machines, hidden under camouflage nets, would have had a huge bomb bay in which there would have been room for a car. The modern He-277 B-5 / R2 should also fly to America in one-way flight. Up to July 3, 1944, nine copies of the high-altitude long-range bomber powered by four DB603 or Jumo 222 (later retrofitting) could still be produced. At a service ceiling of 15,000 m, the> He-277 B-5 <was able to transport 2500 kg bombs over 6000 km (without additional tanks) and easily reach 700 km / h in orbit flight.




> He should be *in astro navigation* for He-177 training, *which were designed, to bomb New York.* The witness saw four AK-177 He is in Sprottau, the end of 1943 when he was collected on Air Force fighter pilot and to be trained. The hidden Tarnnetz machine had an enormous bomb bay has *in place a car would have been.* Two propeller turbines with counter Vierblattpropellern should be read in conjunction with oversized fuel supply for sufficient range and speed of care. What to do with *the> I-177 <-bombers* from *America* Sprottau happened is uncertain.According to the witnesses they were probably in Sprottau and fell, unless they were destroyed before *the Russians in their hands.* He himself saw the *four aircraft* for the last time in the summer of 1944, when he was one of the paratroopers was abkommandiert. The question remains whether it is already here to *use* the *machines* acted. What are the propeller turbines to be had, is not clarified


He should be *in astro navigation* for He-177 training, *which were designed, to bomb New York.* The witness saw four AK-177 He is in Sprottau, the end of 1943 when he was collected on Air Force fighter pilot and to be trained. The hidden Tarnnetz machine had an enormous bomb bay has *in place a car would have been.* Two propeller turbines with counter Vierblattpropellern should be read in conjunction with oversized fuel supply for sufficient range and speed of care. What to do with *the> I-177 <-bombers* from *America* Sprottau happened is uncertain.According to the witnesses they were probably in Sprottau and fell, unless they were destroyed before *the Russians in their hands.* He himself saw the *four aircraft* for the last time in the summer of 1944, when he was one of the paratroopers was abkommandiert. The question remains whether it is already here to *use* the *machines* acted. What are the propeller turbines to be had, is not clarified




> According to America in> Disposable flight <should be the *modern> He-277 B-5/R2* <fly. July 1944 were nine copies of the four-DB603 or Jumo 222 (later retrofitting) driven Höhenfernbombers produced. With a service ceiling of 15000 m was> *He-277 B-5* <2500 kg bombs *over 6000 km (without extra tanks)* in the *transport* and rail inclination flight easily *700 km / h* reached.



According to America in> Disposable flight <should be the *modern> He-277 B-5/R2* <fly. July 1944 were nine copies of the four-DB603 or Jumo 222 (later retrofitting) driven Höhenfernbombers produced. With a service ceiling of 15000 m was> *He-277 B-5* <2500 kg bombs *over 6000 km (without extra tanks)* in the *transport* and rail inclination flight easily *700 km / h* reached.







Peter Brill Sander Article

*Salient points made by Peter Brill: *


*At least four He177 were converted with enlarged bomb bays. designated as* AK177* aircraft. 

* Aircraft had four bladed contra rotating propellers (which he notes gave them the necessary range performance)

*Brill mentions turbines rather than engines

using contra rotating propellers makes a lot of sense as the efficiency gained may have extended the range of the He177 by 16% negating objections to the He177's range. It is no co-incidence perhaps that the Tu95 Bear with contra rotating propellers has an extraordinary 9,320nm long range?
Contra rotating props give the He177 a range of at least 4,036nm, over 2,700nm previously.

When the Griffon powered Spitfire Mk.XlX got contra rotating propellers the ferry range improved from 1,760km of the Mk.XlV to 2,250km on the Griffon powered Mk.XlX.







At least one POW interrogation report * SRA 4394*, REFERS TO AN He177 with an enlarged bomb bay.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Dec 23, 2021)

johnbr said:


> Tail gun There were all kinds of tail turrets tried for He 177 before they bagged the project in favor of fighter manufacturing, single MG 131, 2xMG131, 4x MG 131, 4xMG81J, 1xMG151, fully rotating electric 2x MG 151....
> View attachment 381703



Something about a four-gun turret in an airplane gives me the warm fuzzies.

In a battleship, not so much.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Propellorhead (Dec 24, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Hi PH.
> My understanding (limited), is that monstrous conglomeration of aircraft parts (He-177, Ju-388, Ju-352 and B-24) that we call the Ju-287 is just a rapidly produced machine to test the FSW concept.
> The *production* Ju-287 was going to be quite different with a very slim fuselage as per Vahe's illustration showing the main undercart wheels barely fitting when retracted.
> He mentioned...
> ...


The Ju287 had fixed spatted wheels, therefore , there is no conflict that wheels had to retract into the bomb bay. that just is not true. It had the fuselage from an He177 with the same 4.6m Length bomb bay of the He177 V38 aircraft.

The Ju287 had a range of 850nm with a ceiling of 30,800ft, speed: 276kt @23,000ft with 7,000kg payload
Marginally, it may have been able to bomb the UK.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 27, 2021)

Propellorhead said:


> The Ju287 had fixed spatted wheels, therefore , there is no conflict that wheels had to retract into the bomb bay. that just is not true.



I never said they did.

You entered into this thread at a time when a member was convinced the *production *Ju-287 (V-3 onwards) was going to incorporate the He 177 V38 bomb-bay. 
Then he showed us the cross-section of the *production *Ju-287 - now I ask you again - would it fit? I personally don't think so. See below.

Remember - we're not talking about the spatted monster seen at left - but the V3 version seen on the right. As I understand, it incorporated a somewhat slimmer Ju-388-like fuselage...






Cross section V3...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 27, 2021)

Propellorhead said:


> (below) the He 277
> 
> View attachment 652068



That's the Heinkel *274*...









Heinkel He 274 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2022)

Good shots!


----------

